# Exchange/housekeeping token



## jmdickie (Nov 9, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if you have to redeem a housekeeping token when you do a flex change with II?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 9, 2014)

Are you asking a "Wyndham" question?  II does not have "housekeeping tokens."


----------



## jmdickie (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes I guess Wyndham. It seems to me when we paid our 4000 credits from our Worldmark account a housekeeping token went with it?


----------



## jmdickie (Nov 9, 2014)

Maybe this question would be better answered in the Worldmark forum? If you believe it does not belong on Exchange.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes - I moved it.


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 9, 2014)

Just like when you book a WorldMark unit with your credits, any exchange made with II (or RCI) using your WorldMark credits requires a HK token or fee.  The unit needs to be cleaned after you check out.


----------



## jmdickie (Nov 10, 2014)

Interesting, because that is what we remembered from previous times, but II and Worldmark desks both said there was no housekeeping token applied to a flex change ????


----------



## LLW (Nov 10, 2014)

jmdickie said:


> Interesting, because that is what we remembered from previous times, but II and Worldmark desks both said there was no housekeeping token applied to a flex change ????



I think you ran into two inexperienced agents. But the II agent wouldn't know anyway, unless s/he is also a WM owner. A token is needed to clean the Worldmark unit which WM gives to II for your exchange. So it is charged by WM, not by II. 

There is one exception: grandfathered accounts which normally don't pay for HK for WM units don't pay for the unit given to II either, so no token is charged in those cases.


----------



## jmdickie (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks. I don't spend enough time on this site. Fellow tuggers are always so helpful and knowledgable. I do however always come here around election time.


----------

